# What is Whistle liquid food cant find anything



## Doc Icenogle (Aug 27, 2017)

Rare Vintage WHISTLE VESS Soda Bottle 30's with all paper labels clear Embossed Glass.
The bottle neck label is for "Drink Billion Bubble Beverages Cold"
Reg U.S. Pat. off.
The main label reads. "WHISTLE"
Reg U.S. Pat. Off.
A Liquid Food"
The label also states that it was "Tested And Approved searel no 2983 Bureau Of Foods Sanitation and Health" Conducted by Good Housekeeping Magazine.
There are a few small flaws on labels mostly at the bottom of the main label. See photos. But in over all condition there in very good shape for a bottle of its age and having any labels are a rarity.
I have seen a few of these bottles over the years and have not seen one before with all there labels in tact as well as the foil wrap in this condition.
The top reads: "VESS" logo... "BEV. REC. U.S .P."
The bottom edge is embossed "ONE PINT 8 FL OZ BOTTLE PAT."
The bottom is embossed "VESS BEVERAGES 9 7"
3

Went and sent a letter to the Vess people they had no idea.

What is liquid food anyway?


----------



## sandchip (Aug 28, 2017)

I dunno but I like it!


----------



## botlguy (Aug 28, 2017)

At one time beer was considered "Liquid Food" or "Liquid Bread". There are some really nice early (1870s) Cobalt Blue beer bottles floating around that had "Liquid Bread" labels, I'm pretty sure a web search could turn up a picture but I'm probably not smart enough to do so. I suspect that this product was something similar. The label tells pretty clearly what the contents were, I doubt you will learn more.
Jim S


----------



## Doc Icenogle (Aug 28, 2017)

Tanks!


----------



## Doc Icenogle (Aug 28, 2017)

Well I have heard of liquid bread. But what I do find strange is Cott who now own Vess have no idea about it. Or had ever seen this bottle. As well as any of the on line bottle experts I have ask. Must be something rare and not made to much of.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 29, 2017)

As far as I know, Whistle was a soda.  The embossed bottles are fairly common and looked like this: https://www.google.ca/search?q=whis...UICigB&biw=1280&bih=591#imgrc=1Yk-geNgb-BmiM:  I've never seen a labeled version like that though.  And I have no idea why they describe it as a liquid food, as far as I can tell from the ingredients list it's just soda.  Maybe they were attempting to make people think that drinking soda was healthy for them?


----------



## Doc Icenogle (Aug 29, 2017)

Well embossed Vess bottles are common. But not the 1 pint 8 oz bottles. More so the paper labeled ones and the gold foil on the neck. But most of all a bottle that has a name you cant find out about even though Vess now Cott what the was or even knew it was made.


----------

